
It's time to retire lena from computer science - ducaale
https://pursuit.unimelb.edu.au/articles/it-s-time-to-retire-lena-from-computer-science.html
======
ggm
Long overdue. It might be useful to retrain historical data and algorithms on
a new normative image while we have people in crossover state so we have some
continuity otherwise we will inherit a pre Lena, Lena and post lena view of
visual artifacts and chroma.

~~~
simonblack
Definitely. Let's spend quite a bit a time to find an extremely useful new
image that most people can agree on before we even think about retiring Lena.

"Let's throw out the bath water. Oops, we forgot there was a baby in that."

